# How to bread chicken to make orange chicken like restraunts



## shaxs (Nov 13, 2004)

Hello All!

  I have been seaching for a way to bread chicken breast cubes or peices, like chinese restraunts do for orange chicken. Especially like at Panda Express. I have always wondered the process and wonder if anyone can tell me the mix and process. I would greatly appreciate it!


----------



## Juliev (Nov 13, 2004)

Crispy Citrus Chicken Strips:

5 skinless, boneless chicken breasts 
1 egg 
2 tbsp orange juice 
1 tbsp molasses 
1 tbsp honey 
8 buttery round crackers, crushed (Ritz)

Preheat oven to 400°

Cut chicken breasts into strips. Whisk egg and juice together in a medium bowl. Stir in molasses and honey. Dip chicken strips into egg mixture. Pour cracker crumbs into a resealable plastic bag. Put egg coated chicken pieces in bag, seal and shake to coat with crumbs.

Place breaded chicken on a foil-lined cookie sheet and bake in the preheated oven for 10 minutes. Flip the chicken strips and turn the pan, then bake for another 10 minutes.


----------



## Alix (Nov 13, 2004)

Copying...pasting....thanks Julie!


----------



## Juliev (Nov 13, 2004)

Alix said:
			
		

> Copying...pasting....thanks Julie!


you're welcome Alix.. lol


----------



## shaxs (Nov 13, 2004)

sounds like a great recipe thanks!

I have my own orange sauce. So, basically Im looking for a procedure to bread chicken peices and fry them in oil a little to make them crispy on the outside. Hope this clears it up a little! Again, thanks!


----------



## jennyema (Nov 15, 2004)

Chinese restaurants use cornstarch to make crispy chicken (orange or any other) so make sure to look for a recipe using it.


----------



## Yakuta (Nov 15, 2004)

Shaxs the easiest way to bread chicken to make orange chicken or any other Chinese chicken recipe that calls for frying the chicken cubes is as follows:

Cornstarch - About a cup or more 
Egg - 1-2 beaten
salt and pepper to taste (I also add a tsp of soy sauce)

Stir the Cornstarch, soy sauce, egg mixture, season with salt and black pepper until it resembles a nice thick paste.   Dip the chicken and fry it.  Do not deep fry but pan fry with sufficient oil).  Also keep in mind to do this in batches for a crunchier result.  Dumping all the cubes of chicken together will reduce the oil temperature and will give you a greasier end product.  Doing it in batches is always better. 

For a vegetarian version I also do the same thing with cauliflower. Regardless of how strange it may sound, cauliflower florets fried the way I listed above and added to a sauce tastes great, it's one of those things that you can never guess what you are eating. I have managed to trick even my husband who is a die hard meat fanatic.


----------



## shaxs (Nov 15, 2004)

Beautiful, thank you! I think thats what I was looking for!


----------



## PolishedTopaz (Nov 15, 2004)

shaxs said:
			
		

> sounds like a great recipe thanks!
> 
> I have my own orange sauce. So, basically Im looking for a procedure to bread chicken peices and fry them in oil a little to make them crispy on the outside. Hope this clears it up a little! Again, thanks!



Hey Shaxs.........Could you post the orange sauce for me? I am trying to perfect duck l'orange and mine came out terrible, THANKS!


----------

